# Fehler bei Programmstart



## Cstar (3. Juli 2002)

Ich habe mir gerade blender für linux runtergeladen. Leider wird , wenn ich das Programm in der bash starte eine fehlermeldung ausgegeben:

GLUT: Fatal Error in blender: OpenGL GLX extension not supported by display: :0

Was kann ich dagegen machen?
thx


----------



## Christian Fein (3. Juli 2002)

Deinen X Windows mit 3D/OpenGL support konfigurieren 

xfree86Config


----------

